# 2007 case new holland jx1060 want go into 4wd



## don923 (Dec 15, 2011)

I can pull the "T" handle for my 4wd followint the manul's instruction ingage while tractor is moving. I get the 4wd indicator light but the front wheel don't seem to be ingaged . Any ideas ?
Don


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Don! So you know for sure that they aren't engaging?


----------



## don923 (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks, 
Naa the tractor want push dirt with the front end loader and just is lacking the front wheel traction.. Only back wheel traction and those wheels are spinning. lifing a round bale of hay my back wheel are spinning and I can not even pull out of my hay lot.
Don


----------



## don923 (Dec 15, 2011)

All I know is the green 4wd light is on when I pull the "T" handle up, and the limited slip light comes on when I depress that lever with my heel, and the limited slip does work


----------

